# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Saturday July 5th Gust star Mindy the Monkey



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

*[/BOur next show is July 5th. At the DuPage County Fairgrounds 2015 Manchester Road Wheaton Illinois. $5 to get in. 10 and under free with paid adult.
This is going to be a special show. We're going to have bill Hoffman from animal rentals incorporated.( he supplies animals for some of the TV commercials). The star of the show is Mindy the monkey. Look her up on Facebook she has her own page and following. He is bringing some of her friends free scat American porcupine a fennec Fox the rest I will let it be a surprise. He will be there around 11 till two o'clock. Please remember this is our only show in July so stock up on your supplies. Hope to see you there!]*


----------

